# CMT east analog feed to shut down on C-band



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

& is switching to digital DCII feed only - from ads in several trade mags.


----------



## Crazee Carroll (Sep 9, 2003)

WOW!!! I remember them back in the 80's on the old W1 Satellite. There was Dr Gene Scot, Country Music TV and if I remember correctly the old FUN Channel... Then they moved to T3 where they were on with such channels as SelecTV and a host of others... Even ole Keith Lamaonica was on that bird with FM America... Ahhhhhh the memories. CC


----------

